# won't eat unless I am standing next to him



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

OK so for the last few weeks, I have noticed that Duke is not eating his food. I leave his bowl full in the mourning, when I come home at 3 his food is untouched, but as soon as I greet and pet him he go's to his food and water, starts chowing down. So my question is why has he started doing this? It has me worried. What happens if I must leave him for an extended time? What can I do to change this? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max went through a phase like this too. He still prefers " company" when he eats, but will eat when hungry if we are at least home ( not in the room) . The one time we had him stay at a kennel/ doggie daycare, he came home with a weight loss. How old is he?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

You may have done such a good job training that he thinks he needs your permission to eat?? Chance won't even touch his food till I say ok and point to his dish.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I would suggest putting his food down for 20 minutes in the morning, then take it away along with whatever he has not eaten. 
At night you can do it again for another 20 minutes, then take it away.You didn't say how old he is, but most dogs do fine on two feedings a day.
Leaving food down can make a dog a very picky eater. You need to keep doing this until he cleans up his food. It might take a day or two for him to realize he is no longer being free fed, he will start eating what is put down for him in that 20 minute time slot. Make sure you divide his entire food quota for the day into the two feedings, if he doesn't eat it, don't add more and take it away until the next meal.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is like that. If we go out to eat, I put her food down and it's untouched when I come back. Then we have to sit down at the kitchen table and talk while she eats. 

9 years later, it's the same story, she won't eat alone. Although she will eat with the cat in her dish but that's a totally different story.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

He is 14 months old.Thanks for the tip wyominggrandma I will try it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like the dog has you trained. Put the food down . You go away. Don't make an issue over it . 20 minutes later if the food is still there matter of factly pick it up and put it away. I a way you are competing for the food. He'll learn to eat if before you come back. He has a second chance in the pm (or not). Same routine. There are appetite initiators. What are you feeding him?


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

I am feeding him Royal Canine large breed puppy, however, I am going to switch to Royal Canine adult German shepherd formula.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is going through that too, at 12 mos. If I leave the kitchen he comes to find me but if I stand there he'll eat everything and lick the dish. I also had to do the give and take so he would eat while he had it, but since I'm home all the time he knows it'll come back. I say give the few minutes down then pick it up and if he has to miss a few meals he should catch on. It'll be hard on you but hang in there


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Panzer took a few days to catch onto eating when the food was put down too. We gave him 30 min to eat and what wasn't eaten too bad. He caught on pretty quickly. We do this with our cats too!


----------

